# Exotic Keepers Wanted



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

July 25th will soon be here and we want a good turn out at the Exotic Pet Awareness Day at The Ark Sanctuary in Evesham

I am appealing for exotics keepers who would like to attend to talk about their pets and their experiences with them. You can bring along whatever you like from exotic rodents to skunks and larger species.

Please email me at [email protected] or leave a reply to this thread if you are interested in attending or have any questions

Guaranteed to be a really fun day :2thumb:

If you can't hold a stall or bring a pet, just come along and support the event - its open to the public and you'll get to meet allsorts of wonderful animals


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Harry and Elspeth would love to come but I think you know that already.:2thumb:
I shall have to try to work out some kind of fan for them to have there as they both hate the heat alternatively kidnap some of my sisters ostrich feather fans and sit there fanning them :lol2:.
Titch and Fedex have been up quite a bit during the day as of late so may bring them also if thats okay?
-
Elina


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Sure thing :no1:

And lets face it... there will be NO shortage of people happy to sit fanning the foxes :lol2:

I think we could start a queue for willing foxy slaves


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Sure thing :no1:
> 
> And lets face it... there will be NO shortage of people happy to sit fanning the foxes :lol2:
> 
> I think we could start a queue for willing foxy slaves


We could even charge :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

:lol2:
-
Elina


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

ok so far we have got

Tortoise Society, Cavy Club, Birdline Parrots, Mini Pigs, Skunks, Raccoons, Coati, Pouched Rats, Foxes, Snakes, Tarantulas & Living Rainforest, Wolverhampton Ferret Rescue, Bird of Prey display and a bunch yet to be confirmed for sure.

Not to mention the resident animals including Red Foxes, Mara, Meerkats, Cape Genet, Scottish Wildcat, Otters, Pigs, Goats and other hoof stock, Ponys, Prairie Dogs, Ferrets, Birds, Rodents, Reps and Tortoises.

There will be a tombola in aid of the sanctuary plus other fun events.

Should be a great day out - if anyone else feels they can add something that people would love to see and hear about please come along.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi, this looks like a very fun day. Am definately planning on coming. Am very interested in meeting a skunk to show the other half....maybe win him over!! He is adimate that I am not allowed one. Hopefully this will change if he meets one. 

Have you go any primates coming at all.....


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

The Birdline birds are amazing if they are having a stall - deffo worth any bird lovers attending as well, as a member of BL, I know how hard Sheila and the show team work 

Too far for me sadly but hope to see amazing pics after the event xxx


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> The Birdline birds are amazing if they are having a stall - deffo worth any bird lovers attending as well, as a member of BL, I know how hard Sheila and the show team work
> 
> Too far for me sadly but hope to see amazing pics after the event xxx


 
YUP they are confirmed as coming :2thumb: Its the Midlands Show team that are coming though.not Sheila & her team :whistling2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> Hi, this looks like a very fun day. Am definately planning on coming. Am very interested in meeting a skunk to show the other half....maybe win him over!! He is adimate that I am not allowed one. Hopefully this will change if he meets one.
> 
> Have you go any primates coming at all.....


 
Not that we know of & there are none living at the Sanctuary either. _SOWYY_ :blush:

Usualy plenty of skunks though - I shall probably take my champagne one as she is happy being picked up for short periods. There are 2 resident skunks at the sanctuary too.......if they ever get out of bed to meet people :lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Just a reminder this event is now getting close :2thumb:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't wait. Really getting excited!! Roll on 25th!!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

We are so excited, really cannot wait!
It is funny to think last year I just had my APD's and all I wanted in the world was a fox and this year I will be bringing my beautiful foxies with me...and maybe Sprite who is quite sure she is a fox:lol2:... and Fed and Titch if theres room.
-
Elina


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Monty has been polishing his crowd working skills this weekend. The chap has still got it, even got a crowd out of a bar which takes some doing with that lot, lol.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

stoaty said:


> Monty has been polishing his crowd working skills this weekend. The chap has still got it, even got a crowd out of a bar which takes some doing with that lot, lol.


 
He is such a charmer that Monti :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

first dibs on monty cuddles :whistling2:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

May try to make it with Lavender's last kit, as she's staying til the 1st Aug. She's started her harness training, so she might be okay for her public! It's a bit of a long way for travelling from here though, so a warm rather than roasting day is needed!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

pleeeeeeeease try its not that far :lol2:

Be lovely to meet you )


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> May try to make it with Lavender's last kit, as she's staying til the 1st Aug. She's started her harness training, so she might be okay for her public! It's a bit of a long way for travelling from here though, so a warm rather than roasting day is needed!


 
its not that far from Retford - I regulalry drive to Newark, so a similar distance to that which you would be coming.......

Drive with windows opne to create fresh air & keep you cool :2thumb::lol2:

I am sure the last kit will enjoy loads of fuss & it will truly set her up for being WELL socialised :whistling2:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I will make it if I can! I so want to see all the other animals too!


----------



## lolly163 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ohh really wish I could make it to this event but I am away for the weekend in essex  Are there any other events like this coming up I'd love to meet a Corsac! x


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

please can you tell me where this event is. Od love to come and visit all the exotic animals.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

lolly163 said:


> Ohh really wish I could make it to this event but I am away for the weekend in essex  Are there any other events like this coming up I'd love to meet a Corsac! x


Sadly not as far as I know. Our next event is the London Champs at Reading but that will be rodents and non predatory exotics only. This is the only EKF event - the other displays are at small animal shows where we can't have large exotics as they would worry the show rabbits & rodents.
Might have to change your holiday :lol2:



eubankclare said:


> please can you tell me where this event is. Od love to come and visit all the exotic animals.


Great! Its at The Ark Animal Sanctuary, Evesham Country Park, Evesham, WR11 4TP

Look forward to seeing you there :2thumb:

I think all the forum folk need stickers with their usernames on LOL


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

lolly163 said:


> Ohh really wish I could make it to this event but I am away for the weekend in essex  Are there any other events like this coming up I'd love to meet a Corsac! x


This is the only even that Harry and Elspeth are planning to attend at present as I want to see how they deal with it but I will let you know if we plan to attend any in the future.:2thumb:

Maybe when I find a new house I like we could have decorating as an event...:whistling2: hehe!

-
Elina


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah! I'll bring a bottle and a paintbrush :lol2:

Services I can offer include painting, wallpapering, tiling, animal enclosure building and I am pretty mean at making coffee but my tea is debatable .


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

> Services I can offer include painting, wallpapering, tiling, animal enclosure building and I am pretty mean at making coffee but my tea is debatable .


Hehe dont worry Pouchie you can't be good at everything...Just most things by the look of that list:lol2:.
-
Elina


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> first dibs on monty cuddles :whistling2:


Why does your version of cuddles involve sneaking him out under your coat when my back is turned, lol. 

Will be bringing a certain baby skunk for Ken to foster aswell, oh and to socialise her.

See you all soon.
ian


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

stoaty said:


> Will be bringing a certain baby skunk for Ken to foster aswell, oh and to socialise her.
> 
> See you all soon.
> ian


 
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::no1:

I am now VERY excited :cheers:

and in return I shall let you foster a very lovable (rogue) raccoon for as long as you like :lol2:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

:whistling2:What a generous offer, you are too kind.:whistling2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

stoaty said:


> :whistling2:What a generous offer, you are too kind.:whistling2:


 
Ok, to make it an even more tempting offer I shall put myself down on the baby sitting rota for the human kind :lol2::lol2::lol2::gasp:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Ok, to make it an even more tempting offer I shall put myself down on the baby sitting rota for the human kind :lol2::lol2::lol2::gasp:


 
:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: I too will hold you to that ...


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

stoaty said:


> Why does your version of cuddles involve sneaking him out under your coat when my back is turned, lol.
> 
> Will be bringing a certain baby skunk for Ken to foster aswell, oh and to socialise her.
> 
> ...


Joking arent you! If he is in the chum bucket I'll have no chance of prising him off it :lol2:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Joking arent you! If he is in the chum bucket I'll have no chance of prising him off it :lol2:


He was feeling a little peckish that day and you all keep bringing it back to haunt him. He was a growing baby, nothing to do with his dad been too tight to feed him either, lol.

He wouldn't fit in that bucket now. Please buy a bigger one, that way more food can go in it.: victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

ok will arrange one of those hippo bags that you can fit a tonne in :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll be there with Jane from Little Pig Farm and some pigs!


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Any ideas what time this event is due to start?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

11:30 till 4:30


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so gutted!! I was really looking forward to coming to this event (thinking the 25th was a Saturday) and then agreeing to visit family at centre parks for the day on the Sunday!!!!!! Proper proper gutted!!!!!!!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

well if you came we could arrange a flat tire on your vehicle so you couldnt possibly make it to center parcs :whistling2:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Lol. Wish it was that simple but it's all booked in and arranged and paid for!! Maybe a live web link could be set up that I could watch!! Or I suppose just read how amazing it Waddell the millions of post that get posted on here after!!  lol.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

would love to come 
MUST steal a car and my own personal driver...


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> 11:30 till 4:30


 
NOOOOOOOO 10.30am till 4.30pm :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::bash::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

ok so it might be a bit slow starting :blush:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> ok so it might be a bit slow starting :blush:


Maybe you should be camping the night before :lol2::lol2:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

It's so far away for someone who can't drive!!!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> It's so far away for someone who can't drive!!!


 
Unfortunately that's true but its also where having fellow animal lovers as m8s with cars come sin very handy - share petrol costs etc :2thumb: Or even if not so animal mad, mates with families who want a day out - there are other attractions on the same site as the sanctuary - min steam train, garden centre, small shopping village - with EXCELLENT fudge & farm shop - farm shop even has various cider barrels you are allowed to test before buying :lol2: Also loads of areas for a picnic & kids to run around burning off excess energy, maybe even bring a kite to fly........that's a regular occurrence at Evesham Country Park :2thumb:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Wouldn't have been a problem if i still lived in Warks with the folks...

But round here there are no mates with cars or mates with families :roll:

It blows basically :whip:


----------



## kwoods (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi
I'm sooooo excited about coming to this event!!! Coming all the way from North Manchester! Is anyone bringing African Pygmy Hedgehogs? I can't wait to see the Pouched rats, skunks and micro pigs!!
See you all there :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes - there will be African Pygmy Hedgehogs there : victory:

See you Sunday!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

kwoods said:


> Hi
> I'm sooooo excited about coming to this event!!! Coming all the way from North Manchester! Is anyone bringing African Pygmy Hedgehogs? I can't wait to see the Pouched rats, skunks and micro pigs!!
> See you all there :2thumb:


 
Looking at your wish list you will definitely enjoy Sunday :whistling2: A few of those listed will be there in attendance :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Just got back from The Ark - all organised and ready to rock!!! :no1:

See you all tomorrow, cannot wait! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Just got back from The Ark - all organised and ready to rock!!! :no1:
> 
> See you all tomorrow, cannot wait! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


 
LIAR!!!!!

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
U forgot to add it will be organised when we start again at the crack of dawn.........much to Neils disgust as he wanted his usual Sunday lie in :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Completely forgot about this! Thanks for bumping the thread and reminding me!

I'll be there (I'll bring the camera as well, so look out for me - glasses, beard, big camera, RFUK badge (if I can find it!)

Looking forward to putting faces to names!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

im coming later and soooo looking forward to it :2thumb: see you all soon


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Just got back! Great day out. Pics on there way!: victory:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I hope all of you had a wonderful time!
Sadly Harry, Elspeth and myself could not come as the night before Harry in a moment of passion (well he thought passion, Elspeth thought the opposite) bit Elspeth's leg and I had to get her to the vets.
Thankfully she is okay but she will be limping for a while and was in far too much of a mood to meet anyone. Harry was shocked that he had actually hurt her and is now showing her what a perfect boyfriend/husband/mate he can be with lots of cuddles and kisses.
-
Elina


----------

